# Overclocking Non BE AMD processors



## Cilus (Nov 6, 2009)

I think we need to have some thread for overclocking the Non BE processors
For example Athlon II X4 and Phenom II 925 and 945. 

Please provide your valuable guidelines and suggestion for it.


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

CPU base clock can be increased and so can the NB/HT link frequency. Best Google AM3 overclocking guides.


----------

